# pop up ads?



## TeguLouie (Oct 2, 2012)

i noticed today that there are ads on a few threads. is this a new update or something?


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks like tegu talk is getting popular


----------



## tommyboy (Oct 2, 2012)

TeguLouie said:


> i noticed today that there are ads on a few threads. is this a new update or something?



Funny....theres one in your post!


----------



## Josh (Oct 2, 2012)

There shouldn't ever be any pop up ads on TeguTalk. We do banner ads only. Guests see more ads than registered members. After our update last night I forgot to turn off the in-post ads for members...


----------



## TeguLouie (Oct 2, 2012)

Josh said:


> There shouldn't ever be any pop up ads on TeguTalk. We do banner ads only. Guests see more ads than registered members. After our update last night I forgot to turn off the in-post ads for members...



ok i thought it was new. thanks for the replies.


----------

